
The Final Journey of Anders J. Smedsvik - Hooke
http://www.dagbladet.no/magasinet/the-final-journeynbspof-anders-j-smedsvik/62942815
======
oh_sigh
Really great read. Guy sounds like he lived a crazy life and went out in his
own way. I have a hard time accepting that logic, but then again I'm a young
healthy person. Perhaps he saw his strength and individualism dwindling with
his age and decided that he'd rather go down at sea than lay in a bed for a
year and pass away 'gently'.

~~~
Gibbon1
One of my dads sailing buddies was a 80 some year old retired merchant marine.
He used to take a small open sail boat out of the Golden Gate to watch the
whales. Guys like that have made peace that the end is rushing up.

------
xgbi
Do you guys have the same rendering as me? Being: the font jumps size for
_each_ character.

[http://i.imgur.com/3ZABB1y.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/3ZABB1y.jpg)

Chrome / Ubuntu 16.04

~~~
KayEss
Not me, Kubuntu 16.04 and Chrome too. I did CTRL-+ a few times though -- maybe
that helped?

